# Cane Masters Custom Combat Cane vs Rural King's Hickory Cane



## rusty nail

I have been a student of the cane for several years now.  By far my personal preference is to the hickory wood cane.  Having owned a Cold Steel City Stick after exposure to hickory crook handled canes, my City Stick now rests comfortably by the fire place in the tools holder.

My first encounter with Rural King's $9.00 hickory cane was a very favorable one.  The burnt hickory design of the cane is relatively attractive and the quality of the cane was found to be superior with a varnish finish.  The only thing that I needed to add to the cane was a rubber tip, which I purchased at a local hardware store. I was so impressed that I ordered a second one for my son.  
The second cane that arrived was extremely substandard, with the crook offset from the shaft of the cane to the extent that it was simply unusable due to balance issues.  To Rural King's credit, I emailed Josh Norman, the Rural King's sales manager to express my displeasure and I was invited to return the substandard cane with Mr. Norman's promise that the replacement would be of the same quality as the original cane that I received.  His words proved to be true.

On my anniversary my wife ordered a Cane Masters Custom Combat Cane for me as a gift.

The cane arrived and I was impressed with the carved grips as well as the "bird's head" horn of the cane.  The matter that I was not impressed with was that the cane was unfinished wood.  Upon contacting Cane Masters I was told that I could return the cane for a refund if I was dissatisfied.  My wife and I elected to finish the cane ourselves, which we did with a tung oil/high gloss varnish product.  This finish brought out the true beauty of the wood.

Upon comparison the Cane Masters cane was slightly heavier than the Rural King cane.  Aside from the grips and the stylized horn on the Cane Masters product I found the canes to be comparable with the crook of the Cane Masters cane slightly larger than the Rural King product.

I have used the Cane Masters cane for daily practice on my body bag that I have hung in the garage and I have elected to carry the Rural King cane in daily travels.  I have found that practicing with the heavier cane results in a superior ability in manipulating the lighter cane.  I am much quicker with the lighter cane and the weight difference between the two is surprisingly small.  The defensive potential between the two is the same, in my opinion.

Both canes are very sturdy products and I have never been questioned in any manner carrying either cane in public.

As a practical matter I have found the primary factor between the two canes to be price, with the balances tipped heavily in favor of Rural King.  One might think that the differences between a $9.00 cane and a $70.00 cane to be very great.  I have personally found that the primary difference, aside from the grips and horn, was that the Rural King cane was finished with varnish upon my receipt of it where as the Cane Masters cane was unfinished.

The differences manifest by the grips and the horn of the Cane Masters cane were simply not that big a factor for me personally.

Of course in the final analysis canes are a lot like wives.  The things that you love about your wife may be different than the things I love about mine.


----------



## crushing

rusty nail said:


> Of course in the final analysis *canes are a lot like wives*. The things that you love about your wife may be different than the things I love about mine.


 
You've got two wives and can send one back if you are dissatisfied?  

Actually, I've been considering picking up a cane as I have had an introduction to some cane techniques and expect that to pick up next year should my growth in the art continue on pace.  But, the whole $70 dollar thing has put me off (I'm kinda cheap), and quite frankly, I wouldn't expect much from a $9 cane.  With your post I will be a more informed purchaser, and I really appreciate it!

If you don't mind, could you share some things to look for in a cane?  Without experience, would one recognize a problem with balance or a crook offset?

Thanks again!


----------



## Kreth

I've had a Cane Masters cane for almost 10 years now, one of their basic models. I don't specialize in cane, but picked it up as an interesting variant of hanbo techniques. I've been very happy with it, just have had to give it a light resand and re-oiling every few years.


----------



## Carol

Moderator Note:

Thread moved to General Weapons Discussion 

-  Carol Kaur  -
- MT Moderator -


----------



## aplonis

How about a link to this Rural King cane vendor? I think I'd like to pick up some spares for students to use in a class.

Personally I have two Canemaster's canes, a regular 3-grip practice cane and a _Sunday go to beating_ model (sans minor blemishes from banging against other canes and accidentally letting fly to arc onto concrete). 

I am completely satisfied with both of them. They are heavy. I asked that they be hand picked for heft and got that. But neither have the sharpened horn as I don't feel it is needful. Also, should I ever need to use one for real, I want it to be something I wouldn't mind having passed hand to hand among a jury bearing a little tag _People's Exhibit A_. A wicked looking pointy horn wouldn't win any supporters, I can't imagine. It also makes it too hard to moderate your use of the horn.

I liked that mine arrived unfinished because I took the trouble to apply pure tung oil for umpteen coats until it would not soak in any more. Then I gave them a final coat of tung oil varnish for a bit of gloss.

The only real-world use to which I have put the cane is against a large vicious dog. It was excellent for that. With cane in hand I have no fear of pit bulls.

For maintenance I never sand them. I use 0000 (4-ought) steel wool and a light refinish. Sanding takes off too much surface. The steel wool takes off only finish.


----------



## Kreth

aplonis said:


> For maintenance I never sand them. I use 0000 (4-ought) steel wool and a light refinish. Sanding takes off too much surface. The steel wool takes off only finish.


I'm not talking about 80-grit. I just do a light sand with maybe a 300-grit (possibly a little coarser to smooth out dents), and then I go to the steel wool for a final polish. This is the routine I use for all of my training weapons, and I have yet to sand a single one away to nothing... :lol:


----------



## aplonis

I didn't mean 80-grit either. I meant that very fine sandpaper which Canemasters' themselves recommend and also sell. I know someone with a Canemasters cane who has used it periodically for two years and you can note the loss of surface in the ever-shallowing depth of the laser engraving.

When mine gets a scratch or scrape, I just steel-wool very lightly and re-finish. The finish will, after several coats with steel-wooling between, fill in with the minor scrapes with only varnish. Since I have two canes it is never a bother to let one dry overnight.


----------



## rusty nail

crushing said:


> You've got two wives and can send one back if you are dissatisfied?
> 
> Actually, I've been considering picking up a cane as I have had an introduction to some cane techniques and expect that to pick up next year should my growth in the art continue on pace. But, the whole $70 dollar thing has put me off (I'm kinda cheap), and quite frankly, I wouldn't expect much from a $9 cane. With your post I will be a more informed purchaser, and I really appreciate it!
> 
> If you don't mind, could you share some things to look for in a cane? Without experience, would one recognize a problem with balance or a crook offset?
> 
> Thanks again!


 

As to the hickory cane, it has been my experience that the length of the wood grain is directly proportionate to the strength of the wood.  As to cane selection, I like balance in my canes.  the factor of balance is like so many other factors involving a cane; it is very subjective.  

A cane that you really like may not appeal to me in the least.  I use a "body bag" to get feed back when I use various striking methods.  There are those who simply thrash at the air and there are those who spar with partners.  I have found that, for me, the cane is a very unforgiving tool. Once again it is subjective in that you should employ whatever works for you best.

I am not one to relish hurting people; however I live in a large city with various type of urban pests running about.  The thing that my canes provide for me on a practical basis is DETERENCE. 

Sun Tzu said in The Art of War that the best way to win is by not fighting.

It has been my direct experience that even those who are drug intoxicated are hesitant to mess with someone carrying a cane.  Those who plague good people asking for money (and other things) simply became a thing of the past when I started carrying a cane.

It simply works for me in an urban environment; however, if one elects to carry a cane, practice is imperative.  It would be most embarrassing to have your favorite cane taken away from you and used on you.


----------



## rusty nail

aplonis said:


> How about a link to this Rural King cane vendor? I think I'd like to pick up some spares for students to use in a class.


 
This may help.  Just type in hickory cane in the search box.

http://ruralking.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Thanks for the review!

AoG


----------



## baron

hello new to this site was reading about canes and was wondering if any one has tried the straight handle or L shaped canes, is their a diffrence in the two for self defense?  I had an accident recently and am using a metal cane due to the fact they are adjustable due to the persons height.  Thank you.


----------



## rusty nail

baron said:


> hello new to this site was reading about canes and was wondering if any one has tried the straight handle or L shaped canes, is their a diffrence in the two for self defense? I had an accident recently and am using a metal cane due to the fact they are adjustable due to the persons height. Thank you.


 
Baron, you have come to the proper place to ask such questions.  The expertise shown on this site is second to none.

There are a number of people who have discovered the cane as a self defense tool who were first exposed to it just as you are now, through injury.
I started out with the Cold Steel City Stick which is a straight stick.  It served it's purpose at the time.  As I experimented, I found that the crook handed hickory cane better suited my purposes.
It is your conditions and purposes that you must concentrate on.  There are many different types of canes suited for many types of individual tastes.
The benefits that you may receive from exposure to the cane are directly related to how much time and effort you are willing to put into experimenting with it.
I hope that you find your answer.


----------



## baron

rusty nail
thanks this is a great site, i found it last night by accident. been on it for some time today trying to get the feel of all the forums.  i'am very intersted in learning cane defense since at this point in my life i'am at the mercy of those who might attack me.  i do not have at this time a strong foundation due to my leg ingury.  i have experience with bo and jo so i figure i can use that basic knowledge in cane defense.  or is there actual martial art styles that use cane's and have a developed a system for the cane?  any info is greatly appreciated.  thank you.


----------



## rusty nail

baron said:


> rusty nail
> thanks this is a great site, i found it last night by accident. been on it for some time today trying to get the feel of all the forums.  i'am very intersted in learning cane defense since at this point in my life i'am at the mercy of those who might attack me.  i do not have at this time a strong foundation due to my leg ingury.  i have experience with bo and jo so i figure i can use that basic knowledge in cane defense.  or is there actual martial art styles that use cane's and have a developed a system for the cane?  any info is greatly appreciated.  thank you.



One can find cane taught as an adjunct to many martial arts styles, dojo instruction is probably the most complete.  One may simply "Google" cane defense and find Cane Masters, amongst others who sell video tapes on the cane.  This type of instruction is less complete.
For one with no previous cane exposure and unwilling or unable to find an adequate instructor, the Cane Masters Basic Foundation might be a good place to begin. 

One often overlooked avenue is using the cane as the basis for an exercise program.  My bag workouts also provide an excellent aerobic exercise.

If you have a good bo and jo foundation, the cane should be a natural.


----------



## Drac

rusty nail said:


> One often overlooked avenue is using the cane as the basis for an exercise program. My bag workouts also provide an excellent aerobic exercise


 
If you visit the Cane Masters webpage you will see the exercise bands..These are EXCELLENT and very portable...If you check around you will find a seminar featuring Grandmaster Mark Shuey Sr, the founder of CaneMasters..He usually does a warmup session with a cane that has most athletic 20 year olds huffing and puffing..I own 3 CaneMaster canes..


----------



## rusty nail

Drac said:


> If you visit the Cane Masters webpage you will see the exercise bands..These are EXCELLENT and very portable...If you check around you will find a seminar featuring Grandmaster Mark Shuey Sr, the founder of CaneMasters..He usually does a warmup session with a cane that has most athletic 20 year olds huffing and puffing..I own 3 CaneMaster canes..



Drac, I really want to thank you.  You helped me discover something.

You know those LEO's you train?  I took my LEO oath in 1974.  I worked two years on the midnight shift on the booking desk of the downtown county jail.  After that I went into homicide investigation where I spent the next eight years.  I've seen hundreds of autopsies and frankly I've seen enough suffering and death to last a number of lifetimes.

I said earlier that I do not relish hurting another person.  That is because I have had to hurt a number of people simply defending myself.  My body still carries the marks of some of those encounters; so does my soul.

Now, I realize something that you may have yet to discover; the highest form of martial art is the avoidance of violence.

This will be my last post on this site.  I have reviewed a number of postings and I really don't have anything to prove or to sell.  I came here for one reason and I leave realizing my mistake in coming here.

I wish you well and I wish this site well.  If possible please clear out any passwords or information concerning me.

Thank you


----------



## shesulsa

rusty nail said:


> Baron, you have come to the proper place to ask such questions.  The expertise shown on this site is second to none.





rusty nail said:


> This will be my last post on this site.  I have reviewed a number of postings and I really don't have anything to prove or to sell.  I came here for one reason and I leave realizing my mistake in coming here.
> 
> I wish you well and I wish this site well.  If possible please clear out any passwords or information concerning me.
> 
> Thank you



_*Admin. Note:*_

Rusty Nail, you submitted both of these posts today.  I'm not sure what you see that makes you want to leave, but all account closure requests must be submitted to the Admin Team via email or private message.  

If you are convicted to close your account with us, send an email to adminteam@martialtalk.com or send a PM to Bob Hubbard, Andrew Green, Lisa, MJS or myself and we will take care of your request.  Otherwise, your account will remain until it is untouched for a period of time.

In the meantime, let's get back to the topic, everyone.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------



## kidswarrior

The cane and shillelagh (or, La Canne, if you like to use straight canes in the fancy French style ) are both near and dear to my heart. First, they're legal. Second, they're practical--with my injury list, never know when I might pull/strain/break something--again, and need one to get around.  Third, they can do serious, serious damage, or just act as a slight warning. Unlike say, a knife, wherein you can't cut someone 'just a little' without serious legal repercussions, with a cane you might tap them on the elbow if they're getting frisky (begin an attack), and they'll immediately see your point. 

A couple of links for those researching the subject, who may be newer to it (some are products, some offer teaching DVDs or newsletters, some both):

*Cane Masters*: http://www.canemasters.com/

*Custom products* (by a friend of mine with MS, Jimmo the Caneman, so please check him out) including canes, walking sticks, etc: http://caneman2.com/

*Video instruction/testing* all the way to BB, with a quality instructor, Master Dave McNeill: http://www.gojushorei.com/

*Shillelaghs* (besides Jimmo), *Glen Doyle*'s site:  http://www.geocities.com/glendoyle/bata/

http://store.lollysirishgifts.com/irblwast2.html

*John Hurley*, author and researcher on the shillelagh: http://www.johnwhurley.com/


----------



## bw_ryukyukempo

Wow, the price on these has gone way up.  When i got mine last year, they were only $6.00.  I bought three.

My school doesn't teach cane, but i bought the beginning Cane Master's tape and i practice arnis and bo techniques with my canes.

I, too, occasionally screw up my back enough that a cane is needed.  Last time some kids at the dojo were giving me a hard time about using my ($100 Cane Masters) cane.  So, i sanded one of my $6 canes, painted it white and put flames and the words "ROCK HARD" on it, in XMA style!  They loved it.

Brian W.


----------

